# Veg Juice



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi Heather - Ive just been given a juicer as a present and was wondering whether juice like carrot, beet, spinach, celery should be problematic to IBS-D? also do you know of any combinations which would be soothing for IBS-D?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Interestingly, fresh juice from a juicer tends to be much more tolerable than bottled juice - this is especially true for the fruit juices, such as apple. I would be a little careful with all of the juices on an empty stomach. You might want to test a small glass and see how you do. Any of the veggies you mentioned are fine. Cabbage juice (sounds awful, I know, but if the cabbage is very fresh it's actually rather sweet) is traditionally considered very soothing and even anti-inflammatory to the stomach and entire GI tract. You could also add some fresh mint leaves to whatever else you're juicing, as mint is a good muscle relaxant and helpful for cramps and diarrhea. Start slowly with the juices and see how you do, and let me know. Best,Heather


----------

